# Samyang 14mm T3.1 for still photography?



## killswitch (Mar 1, 2013)

Can you use the Samyang 14mm T.3.1 Cine lens for still photography? I understand this is designed for video and it's aperture ring is declicked for smoother transition of aperture size. Not sure if that should be a problem when taking photographs though. Anyone used this particular lens to for still photography (if that is even possible with this lens) ? If it works, how does it compare to its younger brother  cousin Samyang 14mm f2.8.? I am using a 5D3. Thanks.


----------



## TLN (Mar 1, 2013)

I see no problems.
Honestly i've never used any cine lens, but let's see what can be a problem:
1. no clicks in aperture? Well, not a problem, i suggest you'd set you aperture to f/7.1-f/8 or something like that for landscape. 
2. Focusing ring. Dedicated to use with gears but you can operate it by hand. No problems here too, as you'd set it too infinity. 

I don't see any more probmems that can happen, do you?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2013)

No reason not to use it for stills, its even possible thet the distance scale on the lens might mean something, it certainly is totally inaccurate on the non cine version.


----------



## killswitch (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, just wanted to make sure. It's kinda hard to find any reviews of this cine lens. It has been out for a couple of months no?


----------



## Kankalin (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi

I just tried the 25mm T1,5 cine version, and i was really satisfied with that one. The build the price, the picture it can make.
Yes it has no eletronics in it, and the focus ring is designed for movie-like slow but steady moves, so its a bit harder (but fluent!) to turn, than a regular photo lens.

In a fast/random changing situations i would miss the lack of autofocus, since its hard to keep in focus, especially for someone with no experience, but other cases i wouldnt think its a problem.

One more thing: of course the camerabody (5dmkIII too) couldnt communicate with the non-existing aperture motor, it asked for verifying if there is any lens attached every time i turned it on again. Not a big issue eithet.


----------



## killswitch (Mar 2, 2013)

Kankalin said:


> Hi
> 
> I just tried the 25mm T1,5 cine version, and i was really satisfied with that one. The build the price, the picture it can make.
> Yes it has no eletronics in it, and the focus ring is designed for movie-like slow but steady moves, so its a bit harder (but fluent!) to turn, than a regular photo lens.
> ...



Thanks Kankalin. When you change the aperture value on the lens using the aperture ring, does it show the changed value in camera's viewfinder, quick menu? Also did you have to do any AFMA or was I sharp out of the box.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 3, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Kankalin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



On my Rokinon 8mm, the aperture value doesn't show in the camera, but when you put it on manual and adjust shutter speed, the exposure setting does give an estimate. I can't say about the 14, but I know around f/8 or so the focal ring becomes useless since EVERYTHING is in focus. At f/3.5 depth of field comes into play, but it is still substantial.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 3, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> No reason not to use it for stills, its even possible thet the distance scale on the lens might mean something, it certainly is totally inaccurate on the non cine version.



The later versions were fixed, I got that lens from the german distributor Walimex in December 2012 and it my scale was perfectly correct.


----------



## Kream (Mar 3, 2013)

I have the 35mm cine version of the Samyang, which I also use for stills. Like others I'm impressed of the build quality, IQ, smoothness of the rings vs price. AF is a miss on fast changing situations, but thats not what I use it for. As was mentioned before, the camera (6d for me) doesnt show any information when it comes to aperture. The only reason why I wouldn't go for the cine version is when you have absolutely no intention to use the videomode. Other then that, it is kind of hard to precisely check at what aperture setting the lens is set on, cos the ring has no clicks.


----------



## SwissBear (Mar 3, 2013)

If you work with liveview, you should be totally fine. Use the 5x/10x to set accourate focus, use the live-histogram for the best aperture setting, or you can play around in Tv/M mode until you get the EV meter where you want it.

I dont have any samjang stuff, but with the lensbaby its nearly the same, although it does have aperture clicks (Edge 80) or aperture discs (rest).

The aperture value is not shown, as there is NO communication between lens&body. A nice feature would be that you can manually set it for the metadata...


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 3, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Can you use the Samyang 14mm T.3.1 Cine lens for still photography? I understand this is designed for video and it's aperture ring is declicked for smoother transition of aperture size. Not sure if that should be a problem when taking photographs though. Anyone used this particular lens to for still photography (if that is even possible with this lens) ? If it works, how does it compare to its younger brother  cousin Samyang 14mm f2.8.? I am using a 5D3. Thanks.



I would venture to say they are just like the others, same optics in a different housing. If you're just looking to take stills I'd get the 14mm f/2.8, it should produce Identical images, but you'll actually have a focus ring to turn instead of a gear.


----------



## Kankalin (Mar 4, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Kankalin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



Any information about the aperture is only written on the aperture ring (which is right next to he camera body), its impossible to check everytime.
And on the displays the camera shows 00 like when you have no lens attached to the camera.

Since the ring cannot turn around, only between the min-max aperture scale i think after a while you get to know it by hart how wide is it.
And also - as it was mentioned - the evf meter is a big help to stay in expo.

No AFMA was needed for the 5d mkIII

Personally i would use it for videos (since the advantages are really good) BUT if i had to take pictures with this lens it wouldn't be a problem either


----------



## AG (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a couple of the Cine lenses (8,24,35,85mm).

They are exactly the same as their non cine lens siblings except for the gears, side shown markings and de clocked aperture.

T3.1 is approx. the same as f2.8 so thats the difference between the two.

If you can save a few $$ and get the Bower or Rokinon versions of the Lens but non Cine then do that. There is no need to pay that little bit more for the cine lenses unless you are using them for video with a follow focus.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 4, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Thanks, just wanted to make sure. It's kinda hard to find any reviews of this cine lens. It has been out for a couple of months no?


Its said to be the same lens, but with a geared focus ring for use with a focus puller. If its like the regular one, quality is hit and miss.


----------



## Brand B (Mar 5, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > No reason not to use it for stills, its even possible thet the distance scale on the lens might mean something, it certainly is totally inaccurate on the non cine version.
> ...



Debatable. I got the Rokinon version this fall (September I think) and the scale is completely off.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 5, 2013)

Brand B said:


> florianbieler.de said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



You know you can fix that yourself, right?


----------



## killswitch (Mar 5, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> You know you can fix that yourself, right?



Do tell. Thanks.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Mar 6, 2013)

killswitch said:


> florianbieler.de said:
> 
> 
> > You know you can fix that yourself, right?
> ...


#

Explained here in english and a method I would very much prefer is explained here but only in German, try google translator or anything.


----------

